# CO2 and 4 dKH solution



## EValP (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm new to the CO2 scene among the many questions I have here is one. :frusty:

I am wanting to use 4 dKH solution for my drop checker but I don't have the precise enough equipment to make it myself.

GLA sells a 250ml bottle but that will last me for some time. My question is does the solution itself have a good shelf life. In other words, will it stay at 4 dKH for the time it takes mt to use it?

How else can I get some thats not $13?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi EValP,

I see you are fairly new....welcome to APC! 

There is really no "shelf life" to the solution as long as it is tightly sealed and that you give it a good shake/mixing prior to use.

I found when I got into planted tanks that I needed an accurate (and inexpensive) scale at times for mixing up some of the fertilizer solutions that I use. $13 (plus shipping) will cover a good portion of the price for a scale (check Ebay digital pocket or jewelry scale), a gallon of distilled water, and a small box of NaHCO3 (baking soda) and you have a lifetime supply of 4.0 dKH solution and a scale when you are done!


----------



## EValP (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the help.

Maybe I will just go get a scale and do it myself if it will last indefinatly.

I am really trying to get my CO2 dialed in because I had a Red Sea yeast reactor and that just didn't get it done. My ph (7.6) was not really changing at all and my KH is 5. I just got a full setup with 5 lb tank and want to make sure I don't poison my fish but keep my plant healthy, plants are really struggling now to be healthy.

Thanks again. :wave:


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi EValP,

Very smart to take your time increasing the CO2. I usually only make one change per 24 hours and never increase my bubble count by more than 10% at at time. I like to make the changes when I will be around for a few hours so I can watch the fish for any signs of distress. Keep us posted!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

EValP said:


> ... Maybe I will just go get a scale and do it myself if it will last indefinitely.
> 
> I am really trying to get my CO2 dialed in because I had a Red Sea yeast reactor and that just didn't get it done. My pH (7.6) was not really changing at all and my KH is 5. I just got a full setup with 5 lb tank and want to make sure I don't poison my fish but keep my plant healthy, plants are really struggling now to be healthy.
> 
> Thanks again. :wave:


Hi

Scales that can measure to 0.01 grams (2 decimal places) or more are suggested. I followed billionzz's instructions and made mine. It was easy to do and I had the lab equipment needed.

There is another method around that is easier, but I can't remember where I saw it.

Here is a Reference KH for target CO2 calculator that may be handy.

As another option, SuMo sells smaller bottles of dKH solutions. They have 15, 30 and 45 ppm solutions which represent 2, 4 and 6 dKH solutions respectfully.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

amp from TPT sells it on eBay.
I think his eBay name is jt_burn or similar to that.


----------

